

The Risk of Debt - agrinshtein
http://meganmcardle.theatlantic.com/archives/2009/05/the_risk_of_debt.php

======
John_Galt
If government spending was the solution, the word recession wouldn't exist.

------
biohacker42
If the government runs out of room to borrow, it will most likely favor
inflation over deflation.

Just how high the risk for deflation is, is up for debate. But we'll probably
see brisk inflation which will act as a wealth transfer from savers to
borrowers. The Aristocrats!

------
ungerik
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3pB2nl-
BRI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3pB2nl-
BRI&feature=player_embedded)

